# Is it necessary to quarantine budgies.



## Mishti Anuurag (Aug 15, 2021)

In my posts before i have already mentioned that skittles is a violet budgie that me and my frnds rescued. She was super lonely so we got a male named lemon.We never quarantined them.We opened the cage doors and left them like that for one night.They got together pretty well.They preen each other,feed each other,kiss each other and are bonded pretty well.So is it really necessary to quartine when things can be done the quick and easy way.😅😅


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What you refer to as the quick and easy way is putting the health of your current bird at risk. The quarantine process is done to prevent transfer of illness from one bird to another. Birds hide illness so well that by the time they start showing symptoms of illness they have been ill for a while and have become too sick to hide it any longer. When you bring in a new bird if you are assuming it is healthy because it looks ok, that is a mistake, usually with a 30 day quarantine period if the new bird is ill in any way you will see evidence of it. Since your birds have already been living together it will not serve any purpose to separate them now.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*Yes it is necessary and if you read the links provided in your other thread you would already have the reasoning.
Please follow the forum Best Practices if you wish to be a member of this group. Thank you!

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*

*Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?*
*Quarantine Your Birds*

*This thread is now closed.*


----------

